# 6th Annual Evans County Indoor



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 2, 2011)

The Evans County J.O.A.D. Team will be hosting their 6th Annual Indoor Invitational on January 20-21, 2012.    There are three shooting lines available, so please register early to ensure room for everyone!  Concessions will be available both Friday night and Saturday with Chili, Pizza, Hot dogs, snacks, breakfast items and hot & cold beverages.  The event will once again take place at the Evans County Wildlife Club, home of the Rattlesnake Roundup.  Come on out for some great shooting, great fun and great food!!:yummy:
For more information contact Tim or Holly Edgar @ 912-282-9838 or 912-282-2225 or ecjoad@gmail.com​


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks to be a fun time!!!


----------



## red1691 (Dec 3, 2011)

A Fun shoot, and a Great cause with some good eats too!
Mark your calenders.


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 5, 2011)

Definately some great food & lots of fun!  We hope to have lots of great door prizes again this year too!!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 13, 2011)

Due to the interest, we'll be adding a division for NOVICE BAREBOW.  This will be for youth ages 12 and under, BAREBOW ONLY. 

New registration form posted - any questions, give us a call!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 20, 2011)

Already getting team registrations for certain shooting lines, so lines may be filling up quickly. 
Get those registrations in early to ensure your spot!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 26, 2011)

bbb


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 27, 2011)

We've been getting some calls about the street address of the Evans County Wildlife Club.  Here it is:
501 Cedar Ave.
Hagan, GA  30429


----------



## red1691 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Hope This Works.*

Give this link a try for Air Map to Building. Hope this helps those that have not been there yet like me, trying to figure out a time  to get over there to eat ..


http://maps.google.com/maps?q=N32+0...068&sspn=40.052282,56.513672&vpsrc=0&t=h&z=16


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you for the map!  Just so everyone knows, where the map takes you is slightly off.  If you look at the map, the Wildlife Club is about 1/4 mile to the east (to the right) of where the map shows it is.  
Just make sure you watch for the target's that will be up at the crossroads, as well as a big sign by the road for the Evans County Wildlife Club.


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

only 11 more days left to get those registration forms in to ensure that you get the shooting time you want!  All archers welcome!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## poolgy (Jan 7, 2012)

The GPS coordinates to the Evans County Wildlife Club:

N 32 09.198'
W 081 56.296


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Great fun*

We'll  be there.


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 11, 2012)

SOunds great!  Looking forward to a great shoot!


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 16, 2012)

Update on shooting lines:
Friday night - some openings, but filling up quickly!
Saturday Morning: several spots still open
Saturday Afternoon: 6 openings for Cub-Master divisions.  We also have a few openings for Novice division as well.  
For registrations received this week, we'll do everything we can to accomodate your request.  Call us if you have any questions!  
Tim 912-282-9838 or Holly 912-282-2225
Looking forward to a great shoot!


----------



## red1691 (Jan 17, 2012)

When you get the mail today, let us know how the Friday night line looks please. Trying to get off early Fri. to head over I hope.


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 18, 2012)

Friday night still has a few openings -  Call us if you want us to reserve you a spot -


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 18, 2012)

Reminder to all shooters - Friday night and all day Saturday we'll have full concessions with drinks, snacks, chili, brunswick stew, hotdogs, burgers and pizza.  Good prices & always great food!!!

Gonna have some great raffle prizes as well so don't forget to buy some tickets!!


----------



## red1691 (Jan 19, 2012)

Called in and got me a spot for Friday night line. Now just have to get off work a little early to get there in time to eat, I mean shoot.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jan 19, 2012)

*It going to be fun.*

Looking forward to the food, i mean shooting.


----------



## red1691 (Jan 20, 2012)

How much $$$ I need for raffle tickets? At least I might win something that way!


----------



## red1691 (Jan 21, 2012)

Had a good time last night, gooood Brunswick stew, and Great to see so many youth there shooting and having a good time. Took a few photos will post them after work today.


----------



## red1691 (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are a few Photos from Friday night line.


----------



## TwentySix (Jan 21, 2012)

Hate that I missed this shoot.


----------



## Hoyt Mom (Jan 21, 2012)

*Final scores*

What a terrific two days of shooting!  Thanks to all the archers and spectators that came out to support our team!  We hope everyone had a great time and got to eat a lot too!!  
We had 116 archers compete - it was a terrific turn out!
We even had a cameo appearance by Greyson, who was the young man with Leukemia that we shot for last year.  He is doing amazing and is so appreciative for all the love, support and prayers that have been given to him and his family in the past year.  
For those of you that placed in the top 3 and weren't there for the awards tonight, we'll get them in the mail to you this coming week.  
If you won a raffle prize and weren't there ... we'll be calling you!  
Again, thanks to all of you for such a wonderful turnout and some great youth
and adults to hang out with for two busy days! ​​


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 22, 2012)

nice pic's, ricky.  those little gold tips don't look "oversized" to me.  how many extra nocks did you have in your pocket, lol???


----------



## red1691 (Jan 22, 2012)

No Geez,
 My arrows were 2412s and I was not keeping them in the middle very good friday night! The photo of the arrows belong to Christine Merz (The Blond in the 5th photo) in my group and it was her first shoot, and she won the Bowhunter female. She held up great!!!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 22, 2012)

that was you with the skull on your shirt???  the arrow fletching and nocks matched that skull guy.  i only saw him from the back, but i thought it was you.  coincidental color scheme, i guess.  she was pumping in there pretty good


----------



## red1691 (Jan 22, 2012)

No, I took all the photos, I try to keep my ugly mug out of the shoots!!


----------



## ScarletArrows (Jan 23, 2012)

"skull guy" is Cliff Rose. He won Masters. Crazy thing is he had ANOTHER heart attack on the previous Sunday and felt good enough to come out and shoot through the week. 

Modern Medicine .

 Those are Gold Tips good eye Geeze,  but they are series 22's.


----------



## oldgeez (Jan 23, 2012)

they look like ultralights, which are very small.  i usually look for series 22 with the gold cresting, but those are not the pro series, i guess.  i see her arrows pretty much match his, thus the confusion.  glad everybody had a good time, just too far for the geez for a regular shoot, lol.  i guess if that guy has had numerous heart attacks, he had better get in as much living as possible.  i know i would


----------

